# Devon during March



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Got a free ferry crossing from Ireland to Wales. Thinking of a trip to Devon 10th March for a week or 10 days. Looking at a place called Woolacombe on Google Earth.

Anyone know if it would be worth going or is it the type of place that shuts down until the summer time arrives?


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes Woollacombe will be shut!!!!


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi
yes woolacombe closes for the winter, the 3 miles of beach is always there and the red barn pub is open (good views of the bay from there). Unfortunately not much else happens in the winter.


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*woolacombe*

Hello,
We live in Braunton about 5 miles from Woolacombe and in March
it will be quite, but still very nice around the coast. ie Croyde, Saunton, Lynmouth, and Exmoor.
It's still worth a visit and will not be closed.
Have a nice trip,

Mike.

PS Lots of camping open (hiddon Valley, Warcombe farm, damage barton)


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, agree with worzel - it will be quiet but definitely not 'shut'. I live in Barnstaple, about 9 miles from Woolacombe. It's a beautiful area with lovely beaches, woodland and moors on Exmoor. Not much good if you want the nightlife though!!
Depends what you're looking for. Woolacombe's attraction is the large beach, apart from that there's not much else there. Lots of good walking around the area although it's quite hilly. 
But you will be able to park, which you probably wouldn't be able to if you came in the summer!!


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi LUFC,

Budleigh Salterton is nice. There is a large car park at the far end of the sea front where i am sure you can stay.

The coastal path takes you on a grand cliff top walk to Sidmouth. You can get the bus back to Budleigh. 

There is also CL's only a few miles away if you require hook up.

Freddiebooks


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Woolacombe will NOT be shut, merely not infested with tourists spending their money in the locality. :lol:

It is a very nice place with plenty to do around the area;

http://www.northdevon.com/things-to-do/default.aspx

http://www.northdevon.com/things-to-do/explore-north-devon.aspx

Arlington Court (National Trust);

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-vh/w-visits/w-findaplace/w-arlingtoncourt/

Excellent cycling along Tarka Trail from Braunton through Bideford and up onto Dartmoor if you wish, flat cycling along old railway track with places to stop, or to hire bikes etc. Easy riding.

http://www.devon.gov.uk/de/index/en...ironment/ndabs/tarkatrail/tarka_trail_map.htm

Barnstaple itself has some good places to visit;

http://www.barnstapletowncentre.co.uk/

Enjoy yourselves, although the weather is NOT guaranteed to be "user friendly". :lol:

Dave


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

esperelda said:


> Yes, agree with worzel - it will be quiet but definitely not 'shut'. I live in Barnstaple, about 9 miles from Woolacombe. It's a beautiful area with lovely beaches, woodland and moors on Exmoor. Not much good if you want the nightlife though!!
> Depends what you're looking for. Woolacombe's attraction is the large beach, apart from that there's not much else there. Lots of good walking around the area although it's quite hilly.
> But you will be able to park, which you probably wouldn't be able to if you came in the summer!!


And I will echo that as well. We also live in Barnstaple and can assure that this whole area has a lot to interest you in the time before the busy tourist period starts at Easter. Woolacombe is beautiful but is really just the beach, especially at this time. But you have the whole of Exmoor right beside there, the two river valleys of the Taw and the Torridge - which together with the towns of Barnstaple and Bideford are the foundation for the famous Tarka Country. So don't delay - come on down!!

:wink: :wink:

Alan


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Being a Devonian and living for the majority of my life in Bideford, I agree wholeheartedly that the area around Woollacombe is fantastic, and well worth a visit early spring or late autumn, also possibly in the winter, but to recap, the poster asked specifically about Woollacombe, which I think you will agree, apart from the beach and the pub, will be shut, so to speak.

Damage Barton is a favorite site of mine, but away from the beaches, though ideal for walking.

Jenny


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Again LUFC,

I have never been to Woolacombe, but i have just gone on "streetview" on google, and it looks like the most brill place to go wether it is closed or not. I generally like to go places when they are 'closed'. Far more peacefull and loads more space. And you can get a table if you feel like a bar meal. 

It's now on my to do list. I can't wait. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Damage Barton opens for the season on 11th March - beautiful site!

Colin


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I live about 3 miles away and there are always loads of surfer types and their vans parked along the Esplanade. Certainly not closed, just not like Blackpool.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi

Thanks again to all those who replied. When I said "closed" I meant "not as much open as there would be in high season". Hope I did not offend any locals.

Anyway I think north Devon will be getting a visit in mid March as long as I get my leave approved.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

lufc said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks again to all those who replied. When I said "closed" I meant "not as much open as there would be in high season". Hope I did not offend any locals.
> 
> Anyway I think north Devon will be getting a visit in mid March as long as I get my leave approved.


Well here is one 'local' who is certainly NOT offended 

In fact your original post prompted a discussion I had yesterday about the lack of facilities here. Barnstaple has a really well sited car park which would be ideal for use as an "Aire" - good location beside the river, easy walk into town yet quiet and not close to residential areas etc (the one behind the leisure centre, for the other locals who read this). Problem is there is a height barrier, same as most car parks around here! The council seem not to realise they are missing out on a tremendous potential trade - perhaps I'll tell 'em. 

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have been to Devon and Cornwall twice now in the van. Once in January and once in September / October. In January I found Cornwall busier than Devon and i Wondered if this was because there were more holiday homes in Devon but nowhere was closed.

I live in the North Yorkshire Dales and not far from the Lake District and I can honestly say that Devon is just as stunning, probably more so. There are some great CL's as well. In September we toured all the way from Barnstaple to St Ives and then all along the south coast. I think we paid on average a fiver a night for camping.

If I ever moved from the North. This is where I would live.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

barryd said:


> We have been to Devon and Cornwall twice now in the van. Once in January and once in September / October. In January I found Cornwall busier than Devon and i Wondered if this was because there were more holiday homes in Devon but nowhere was closed.
> 
> I live in the North Yorkshire Dales and not far from the Lake District and I can honestly say that Devon is just as stunning, probably more so. There are some great CL's as well. In September we toured all the way from Barnstaple to St Ives and then all along the south coast. I think we paid on average a fiver a night for camping.
> 
> If I ever moved from the North. This is where I would live.


Cornwall has had a lot more media exposure than Devon in recent years - Eden Centre, Tate at St Ives, Steinstow, Jamie's venture at Watergate Bay and even the Boscastle flood have all raised the profile of Cornwall enormously. Plus the craze now for year round surfing which brings many people down. So the car parks in Padstow, Boscastle etc are full any time of year.
(In particular North) Devon, on the other hand, tends to get overlooked and really has only the all year surf on some beaches to attract. APART from the area itself which, as Barrie says, is stunning in all seasons and less crowded around now.
We think that especially Barnstaple is much under-rated - it has some really good shops, fabulous restaurants, theatre, cinema and if you creep off the main street, some very attractive old alleyways and buildings.

Alan  :wink: :wink:

Edit : Sorry, Barry


----------

